# Boston Trader label



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Anybody remember the Boston Trader label from the 80's? My wife and I were looking through some old clothing and found some of their sweaters. Come to think of it, I still wear a nice BT paisley tie. They were a mid-quality, somewhat tradly brand of clothing, vended by Macy's and Bamberger's, as I recall. Their garments were always welcomed as holiday gifts! I wonder if the label was a casualty of the war with trendier clothing. The stuff did wear like iron. Bill


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I still have a repp tie or two from back in the day. I think I'll wear one tomorrow, in honor.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I have several patch madras shorts I purchased last season from Marshalls with the Boston Traders label. I believe there was a few jackets and shirts with the same label also.
https://www.bostontraders.com/


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Boston Traders was a fantastic line. They had the best looking hand knit sweaters I've ever seen. About 4 years ago, I saw a classified ad in DNR for a sales representative for Boston Traders. I thought maybe the line was being resurrected, so I replied to the ad as an enquiry about the possibility of carrying the line in my store again. I never heard from them and I haven't seen another ad since. Maybe one day...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Had a rather nice sweater from them once. It was shawl collared, and was black, except that it had slubs of various colors knit in with it like Donegal tweed. They did some interesting things with color, if I recall.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

For those in the Boston area, Keezer's in Central Sq./Cambridge was selling some Boston Trader thrift sweaters, at least as of earlier this winter (and even if they've sold it/rotated stock, there's almost always something interesting there).


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got an old one, bought iirc in 1982. It's a nice striped pullover that served well as a dressy/casual item. Then, as it aged, I wore it for bicycling in cool weather for several years--in the UK and on a trip through the Alps. It is now worn very thin, but is such an antique that it is now a favourite item that I put on instead of a sweat shirt. 

My take on trad has moved somewhat of late to items that are well broken in and very soft--khakis, dirty bucks, soft bd collars, thinning Brooks and Press jackets. Extreme comfort items. My Boston Trader sweater fits right in.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Had a rather nice sweater from them once. It was shawl collared, and was black, except that it had slubs of various colors knit in with it like Donegal tweed. They did some interesting things with color, if I recall.


Thanks, everyone! Great comments, one and all. Rich colors, indeed. I had a crew-neck sweater in brown-gold with just enough "poly" woven in to make an incredibly rich texture, especially for the money. Sadly, it is long-lost.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

P Hudson said:


> My take on trad has moved somewhat of late to items that are well broken in and very soft--khakis, dirty bucks, soft bd collars, thinning Brooks and Press jackets. Extreme comfort items. My Boston Trader sweater fits right in.


To me, this is the essence of trad that I have yet to master. Comfortable, yet appropriate and traditional. "Thinning" is definitely ok. Bill


----------



## Fabrizio (Dec 25, 2004)

If this brand were to be "revived", with an eye toward recreating the quality, etc., of the original (not just licensing of the name), do you guys think there would be a market?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd love some nice made in the US sweaters and pullovers. The items on their site looks pretty nice as well as substantial. I'd be in the market if I saw them.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the time is right to revive American brands, made to high standards. Having Boston in the name can't hurt, either.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Just had a look at this website. https://www.bostontraders.net/

It looks like the owners of the name Boston Traders are trying to market it. I hope that if it is licensed, the licensee/s will be committed to upholding the tradition. If not, I can't see the point.

By the way, that site reminded me that when I bought my BT sweater more than 25 years ago, it was not cheap, but not at all expensive either. I'd love some American products at that price point today--it was noticeably less than Lacoste or RLP back then.


----------

